

Neil Young's new "Pono" music player smashes 800k Kickstarter goal - aroman
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1003614822/ponomusic-where-your-soul-rediscovers-music?smash

======
poopsintub
"The better your headphones, the better the sound, but the Ponoplayer sounds
good with all headphones."

"Use it in your home stereo, car...and the difference in the sound will be
amazing."

Which is it? I have to believe the quality of your speakers will be a big
difference. will it be just "good" or truly "amazing".

I'm honestly surprised at the amount of pledges. They're basically selling a
device on the hopes of hearing something amazing. I've heard flac audio and it
is better. You don't need a $300-400 paperweight to pump out great sound.

~~~
dankoss
I'm not sure why this exists either.

Most consumers benefit far more from improving the acoustic system (speakers,
headphone, room) than the playback system.

Once you have $200 headphones or $500 speakers and $500 room treatment, you
_might_ be able to hear a difference with lossless or 24-bit audio, assuming
that the source material was recorded properly _and not overly processed_. But
until then, a fancy music player or even FLAC audio isn't going to help much.

